# Hello eh



## DomainTrader (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi 
My name is Dan
I own domaintrader.ca 
Please don’t look lol
It like me is showing its age! 
I’ve been active (inactive actually) in the domain space for a while 
I used to know some stuff about the business but I think I’ve forgotten most of it
I’m happy see a forum for Canadian domains 
hello aactive ... longtime no chat... you missed the winter did you?


----------



## aactive (Nov 21, 2020)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Hi
> ...hello aactive ... longtime no chat... you missed the winter did you?



Heya Dan.  

Na, I loved my 10 years in Kelowna, but we were only there because our daughter was attending the new UBCO there. She was there for 9 years and then ended up here in Ontario; so it was inevitable we would end up here.  

I hope all is well with you.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey Dan...Welcome to DN.ca


----------



## FM__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi Dan, good to see you here. Miss you


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey Dan, glad to see you found us here.  It's been a while, I hope you've been well!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome, we are picking up steam


----------



## Nafti (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> Heya Dan.
> 
> Na, I loved my 10 years in Kelowna, but we were only there because our daughter was attending the new UBCO there. She was there for 9 years and then ended up here in Ontario; so it was inevitable we would end up here.
> 
> I hope all is well with you.



Time flies


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Hey Dan...Welcome to DN.ca



Thanks JD


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

FM said:
			
		

> Hi Dan, good to see you here. Miss you



Hi Frank, nice to see you again


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Hey Dan, glad to see you found us here.  It's been a while, I hope you've been well!



Nice to see you again Rob,
It’s been a long time!


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum Dan.



Thank you Nafti


----------



## dancarls (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Dan!


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

dancarls said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum Dan!



Dan! Hi! Thank you for inviting me! I really appreciate it! Hope to contribute what little I know about domain names


----------



## RedRider (Nov 22, 2020)

Wow, quite a collection of Canadian talent.

Welcome [notify]DomainTrader[/notify]


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks [notify]RedRider[/notify] its good to be here 
I look forward to talking domains 
I saw the band numerous times over the years. Tom Cochrane was outstanding. I take it yer a fan?


----------



## whiteknight (Nov 22, 2020)

hi dan welcome to the forum


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello [notify]whiteknight[/notify]

Thanks for the welcome 
Good to see some interest in ca


----------



## RedRider (Nov 23, 2020)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Thanks @RedRider its good to be here
> I look forward to talking domains
> I saw the band numerous times over the years. Tom Cochrane was outstanding. I take it yer a fan?



Yeah I am a red rider fan but more so radio flyers, wagons, trikes etc, am a big collector since childhood.
https://tinyurl.com/redrider325

I'm also an avid cartoonist and love to recreate cartoons to turn into stickers. 

Can you guess which cartoon is my fave to recreate?


----------

